# Dynamische Inhalt auf ein "DIV" laden



## knowhow (2. Dez 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mich seit kürzer Zeit mit jsp/servlet beschäftigt. Jetzt mache ich eine kleine Projekt.
ich probiere die Daten aus  der Datenbank durch ein Click auf einen Link auf eine jsp-seite zu laden.

Das hat wunderbar geklappt, leider die Daten werden nicht in der gewünschte Stelle geladen, da meine Seite auf viele Div aufgeteilt ist.
Die Frage wie kann ich meine Daten genau auf den gewünschten "DIV" aufladen.
Anbei ist meine jsp.file, und servlet file

"mypage.jsp"

<body>
        <div id="framecontentleft"> 
        <form class="load" name="form1" method="POST" action="PageServlet.do">
        <input  type="hidden" name="page" value="pos">
        <a class="load" href="javascript:document.forms[0].submit()">Pos</a><br> <br>
        </form>
         <form  name="form2" method="POST" action="PageServlet.do">
        <input  type="hidden" name="page" value="neg">
        <a href="javascript:document.forms[1].submit()">Neg</a>
        </form>
            <form  name="form3" method="POST" action="PageServlet.do">
        <input  type="hidden" name="page" value="pos_neg">
        <a href="javascript:document.forms[2].submit()">Pos_neg</a>
        </form>
       </div>
        <div id="maincontent">
    </div>




"web.xml"

<servlet>
        <servlet-name>PageServlet</servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>PageServlet</servlet-class>
    </servlet>
    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>PageServlet</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/PageServlet.do</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>



"PageServlet.java"

protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
    throws ServletException, IOException {

                String query = "";

        String p1 = request.getParameter("page") ;
        if(p1.equals("pos"))
        {
            query = "SELECT * FROM pageTable WHERE id = 1";
        }
        if(p1.equals("neg"))
        {
            query = "SELECT * FROM pageTable WHERE id = 2";
        }
        if(p1.equals("pos_neg"))
        {
            query = "SELECT * FROM pageTable WHERE id = 3";
        }

        UsedCars uc = new UsedCars();
        uc.createTablePrefSQLConstructors();
        DB_Action action = new DB_Action();

        String result = "";
        try {
            result = action.executeQueryCustomWithoutConnection(query);
        } catch (InstantiationException ex) {
           Logger.getLogger(PageServlet.class.getName()).log(Level.SEVERE, null, ex);
        }
        request.setAttribute("page", result);

        RequestDispatcher view = request.getRequestDispatcher("mypage.jsp");

        view.forward(request,response);
    }


ich hoffe, dass jemand mir helfen kann, ich bin sehr dankbar.


----------



## knowhow (3. Dez 2010)

Ok, das war einfach! habe ich das gelöst.


----------



## Murray (3. Dez 2010)

Sollte jemals jemand über Google oder die SuFu auf diesen Post stoßen, würde er sich sicher über die Lösung freuen...


----------

